# Night Vision



## SerenityNetworks (Apr 9, 2013)

I'm just wondering if there are any night vision products for less than $250 that would be useful for coyote spotting at twilight and night. I'm not necessarily looking for anything. I'm more just curious. I don't know much about the practical uses of the products. Things I wonder about would be something like...


Would I want a scope or a handheld.
Would I want something that works at twilight rather than total darkness.
Would anything I get for less than $250 be of any more value than a decent colored spot lamp.
And so on...

I'd be interested in any thoughts.

Thanks,

Andrew


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Any inexpensive night vision I've seen is pretty crappy. I'd opt for a tripod set up and a gun mounted light. They together will cost less and work longer.


----------



## NattyB (Jan 5, 2012)

+1 on Don. I'm no expert on NVG's, but I have used/field tested a few varieties. The only one's I've seen/used that give decent clarity out to 150-200 yards are the military grade stuff that runs around 10G. I wish, I wish..., but it's not in my budget. I go with the low-tech snow on light overcast, full moon for any night hunting.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Not a high-end unit but maybe Bushnell has something for a bit more money: http://thinkingafield.org/2014/06/bushnell-lynx-night-vision-binocular-offers-improved-viewing-performance-battery-life.html#more-11879


----------

